# Vintage tools



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

I pulled these out of a box from my dad's house. The blue is a record and appears to be the newest. The far right is a Stanley. A couple of the planers say "made in USA" in conspicuous locations but I didn't see other markings. 

Where should I check for markings? Or, are these something y'all can identify by image?

There is some fairly significant rust on a few (particularly the bottom of the planer. Maybe electrolysis is in order...








Where should I look for markings or are these ones y'all can identify by image?



Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bottom right block plane looks like a craftsman and the far right looks to be a micro plane rasp. The block plane to the left looks like a few Stanley's I've see, but I am in no way sure. I got nothing on the spokeshaves, except I've never seen a dual-blade spokeshave


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

both Stanley and Ohio tools made a #60 dual blade spokeshave, which appears to be what you have there.

These have both a flat and convex shave in the same tool.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The really small plane looks like a Stanley, I bought one of them back in the 70s for 98 cents, still have it but the blade is almost wore out. They still sell them but not for 98 cents. LOL


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

john sayles said:


> both Stanley and Ohio tools made a #60 dual blade spokeshave, which appears to be what you have there.
> 
> These have both a flat and convex shave in the same tool.



Yes, the black dual blade is a Stanley.


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

BigJim said:


> The really small plane looks like a Stanley, I bought one of them back in the 70s for 98 cents, still have it but the blade is almost wore out. They still sell them but not for 98 cents. LOL


The mini-me plane is a Craftsman.


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

I took some [slightly] better pictures and inspected them more carefully.

This is a Craftsman:










This is a Mohawk:










This is a Dunlap:












The group:


----------



## Lucasd2002 (Sep 12, 2014)

*2 more*

These were in a different box.

















I took apart the Stanley so I could try to date it. I think it is a Type 16, but I'm not sure (the dates for the 16 make sense for when I believe my grandfather would have purchased it). It is about 11-1/2 x 2-1/8. After the pictures, I sanded the bottom and doused it in 3-in-one oil (not pictured yet).









Does this look like a Type 16?


----------

